# RecipeDB - Doc's Biere de Mars



## Doc (10/2/08)

Doc's Biere de Mars  Ale - Bière de Garde  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Biere de Mars is a sister sytle to Biere de Garde. It isn't brewed to age like a BdG, but to be drunk young. It still improves with age.OG 1.059 FG 1.010 90 min mash @ 66.5 degCWLP 550 @ 20 degC   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.1 kg JWM Light Munich    2 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1.5 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.22 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.22 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.22 kg Weyermann Caramunich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      21 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     200 ml White Labs WLP550 - Belgian Ale         22.5L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.066 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 18.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.52%   Colour 33 EBC   Batch Size 22.5L     Fermentation   Primary 27 days   Secondary 27 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

